# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Welcome First Release of Smart-Clip2!

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.0 and Smart-Clip2 firmware v1.0 are out!*    For the *first time in the world, Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* 
features added for the following *Motorola* smartphones:  *♦ ME863 MILESTONE 3
♦ MT917 RAZR R
♦ XT860 MILESTONE 3
♦ XT862 DROID 3
♦ XT881 Electrify 2
♦ XT883 DROID 3
♦ XT885 RAZR V
♦ XT886 RAZR V
♦ XT889 RAZR V
♦ XT928 Dinara
♦ XT910 RAZR* *♦ XT912 DROID RAZR* (GSM/UMTS Unlock) *♦ XT894 DROID 4* (GSM/UMTS Unlock) 
Full manual and drivers available in the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

